
An Important Win in the Supreme Court for Class Actions - pavornyoh
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/21/opinion/an-important-win-in-the-supreme-court-for-class-actions.html?ref=opinion
======
DrScump
Note that justices Thomas and Scalia had opposite opinions.

